# hinge for glass



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I have an old 29 gal hex tank that is in good shape but needs a new lid. The original one was two pieces of glass that were hinged together, with plastic I think as it's long gone holding the two together with a light laying across the top of the glass. Anyway, the glass is frosted and I want to replace it but I don't want one solid piece. As before I want to hinge it. Anybody have any suggestions for the hinge piece?


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

You can get acrylic hinges at DIY stores, stick them in place with aquarium silicon


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

FishyFriend said:


> You can get acrylic hinges at DIY stores, stick them in place with aquarium silicon


Thank you. Very helpful. I had no idea they made hinges out of acrylic. In my search for acrylic hinges I actually found hinges that will slip over the glass like what I seem to remember the original doing. They even call these aquarium hinges.  Now I just have to buy new glass. These hinges accommodate glass up to 1/8 or 3/16 thickness....


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

"Over the Edge' is a store that sells aquarium lid hinges as well as frames for aquariums. "Glass Cages" also I think.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That pet place will also sell replacement hinges. Just measure the length and the thickness of the glass and see if they have one that will fit.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Check out ebay. I have a double one coming for my 55g. I have ordered before from ebay and always seem to get what I ordered. Think this is the third glass cover I have ordered.


----------

